# Pflege von Froschbiss



## Mr Brain (5. Aug. 2007)

Hallo!

Ich habe mir vor ein paar Tagen __ Froschbiss für den Teich gekauft. Leider gab es im Baumarkt nur sehr mickrige Pflanzen, aber wo anders bei uns in der Gegend gab es überhaupt keine. Mein Frage ist, wie kann ich die wenigen Triebe schnell vermehren, so dass ich wenigstens ein paar schöne Pflanzen habe.
Außerdem, sollte man Froschbiss lieber in einem Behältnis pflanzen oder frei schwimmen lassen ? Und wie bringt man die Pflanze durch den Winter, wenn sie an der Oberfläche treibt ?


----------



## Birkauer (5. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Pflege von  Froschbiss*

Hallo!
Schau mal hier nach:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Froschbiss


----------

